# Dried Herbs and flowers in the UK



## CarmenJean (Aug 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy dried herbs and flowers in the UK or EU? _Preferably _one place having differnet herbs and flowers, rather than loads of different place - I hate paying shipping.   Ta xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Apothecary's garden on ebay sell everything.


----------



## CarmenJean (Aug 31, 2009)

OO!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ribbitcat (Sep 1, 2009)

Also, you might like http://www.magickrose.co.uk


----------

